
Stripe Acquires Index PoS - OoTheNigerian
http://www.businessinsider.com/stripe-buys-payments-startup-index-point-of-sale-processing-analysis-2018-3?IR=T
======
OoTheNigerian
If there's a pay wall, kill all scripts on the page

